# Boer buckling going to show with chipped horns



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Will he get a deduction for chipped horns?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I certainly wouldn't think so!  You could use a piece of sand paper to file it down some and make it smoother. The horns would also look better if your put oil on them. I use pink oil or vegetable oil.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you. Never thought of sanding them down, and I will oil them. All I have on hand is olive oil.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds great.  Good luck at the show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried corn oil on one of our does horns today, and I think its the best oil I've tried so far. It's shine lasts for a very long time! A couple hours even. Pink oil only lasts a few minutes.


----------

